# It looks like Spring is here



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Or at least coming. It is difficult to work in the cold, and not good for me with the over 90's. I have 3-4 major projects to finish. The first task is to change th engine in my 1968 Crown bus. The bus is 35 feet long, with the engine mid body. The engine is a 743 NHH six cylinder and very tired. Still runs OK, but tired. The bus must be raised about 36 inches to allow removal of engine, drop straight down and out. The replacement engine weighs about 3200 pounds, and makes more horsepower. Gonna change the clutch to a dual disc with new flywheel. The 10 speed Road Ranger trans will stay in bus. That is one job to do first before a trip planned to the east. I have a couple other RVs the need some wiring changes and another needs an engine change. In the class A, the 440 engine, the crankshaft broke. WAA WAA. Each day my strength seems to be returning after not much winter activity. In both RVs, new beds were constructed from 3/4 plywood, with great storage. One RV, the ceiling is removed and the skylites sealed with roof tar. Not any leak all winter.
Frank in Idaho


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like you have a lot on your plate. Good luck with the swap. Should be a good improvement to your bus. 10 speed road rangers are pretty good transmissions. I had one in my tractor, back when I drove a truck.
I'm still waiting for the snow to go. 8 to 10" up at the campground yet and it's not expected to warm up soon.


----------

